# Question about injection timing and labs



## notsoswoleCPA (Sep 7, 2019)

My prescription is to take .43 ml of 200 mg/ml testosterone cypionate every 3.5 days.  As you may remember, I freaked out when I pegged a >1,500 Total Testosterone last go round due to getting back on HCG and taking it the same days I took my testosterone injection.  As an aside, HCG always bumps my natural production up for a little while then it tapers off.

Anyway, let's say I take .86 ml on Monday morning, with my lab work being 7 days later the next Monday morning.  Would that help me to lower my overall testosterone versus taking .43 ml on Monday morning and .43 ml on Thursday evening?

My rationale is that I will be dealing with the full dose at the bottom of its half-life versus dealing with half the dose in the middle of its half-life.  Knowing me, I'm probably overthinking this...  AGAIN...


----------



## j2048b (Sep 7, 2019)

Try taking ur hcg at a different time and day, and lower the amount of hcg or even lower ur test dosage since hcg gives it a bump,

I pin test 200 mlg monday, then wed . 5 anastrozole, then 250 iu hcg friday and again sunday.... But thats how ive felt is best for me and i always felt great doing it that way


----------



## Jin (Sep 7, 2019)

j2048b said:


> Try taking ur hcg at a different time and day, and lower the amount of hcg or even lower ur test dosage since hcg gives it a bump,
> 
> I pin test 200 mlg monday, then wed . 5 anastrozole, then 250 iu hcg friday and again sunday.... But thats how ive felt is best for me and i always felt great doing it that way



Will hcg increase testosterone levels while receiving TRT? I know it will without exogenous testosterone.


----------



## Trump (Sep 7, 2019)

So if that is the case wouldn’t taking hcg on cycle increase your test as well meaning you could take less???



Jin said:


> Will hcg i ncrease testosterone levels while receiving TRT? I know it will without exogenous testosterone.


----------



## Jin (Sep 7, 2019)

Trump said:


> So if that is the case wouldn’t taking hcg on cycle increase your test as well meaning you could take less???



It would if that were the case. I’m fairly sure it’s not he case.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Sep 7, 2019)

Jin said:


> Will hcg increase testosterone levels while receiving TRT? I know it will without exogenous testosterone.



According to my doctor, the way I was taking it can up the natural production, albeit briefly.  Basically, I experienced high estradiol symptoms so I cut HCG for 8 weeks.  Then, the week before my labs, I started HCG again.  For some reason, HCG can add 300 to 400 to my total testosterone when I first start taking it.  I have at least two sets of blood work over the years to prove this because on this current protocol, I "usually" would be 1,100 ish for total testosterone.  I started HCG right before labs twice and the first time I pulled a 1496 and the last time I pegged a >1500 total testosterone.  

For this set of labs, I haven't stopped taking the HCG, so that initial bump should have tapered down.


----------



## j2048b (Sep 7, 2019)

Jin said:


> Will hcg increase testosterone levels while receiving TRT? I know it will without exogenous testosterone.




yes....i will have to dig up my old bloods when i was running my trt like i stated above....i had to drop my hcg to actually come in under 1000 on test level blood work...with hcg i was well above 1500,,,, but everyone is different.... im about to get back on this regimen so maybe ill log it with my workout and trt with and without hcg...


----------



## juuced (Sep 10, 2019)

if you tested >1500 total test I am surprised your doctor did not reduce your dose.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Sep 12, 2019)

juuced said:


> if you tested >1500 total test I am surprised your doctor did not reduce your dose.



As was I, but his reasoning was that I only had two anomalies in two years.  One where I was close to 1500 and the other where I was over 1500.  Every other time, I was compliant and usually was around 1,100 or so.  Also, my red blood cell count and hematocrit were within range, so that was another reason he didn't care about the total.  The last thing he wants to do is get me down to 400 total testosterone at day 10, watch my SHBG rise, and watch my free testosterone tank, like my first doc did when he changed my protocol due to my job changing.  

Oh well, I took my .86 ml on Monday and will have my blood drawn next Monday.  I'll know soon enough whether this helped or not...


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Sep 25, 2019)

Oh well, taking my full dose of testosterone on Monday then having my blood drawn the next Monday seems to be the key because my total testosterone was a 1,001.  I even took the HCG as directed, but as I said, it only gives me a bump when I first start taking it and normalizes over time.  Regardless, I'm going to talk to my doctor about discontinuing HCG because the estradiol is too darn hard to control while on it.  For example, I start noticing the nipple sensitivity and getting watery eyes for SPCA commercials, then I have to up my AI and drop the HCG until those symptoms go away.  Besides, once I get off of it, I'll have Rich Piana's proper ball to dick ratio!


----------

